# I am a newbie and I need advice lol J14 Carolina skiff help



## Jeepdane89 (Feb 19, 2020)

I am new to skiffs, but want a nice flatts boat, bought a carolina skiff, always wanted one. It has a strong 28 Johnson and seems to draft more than it should, and is hard to get up on to a plane. after much online resarch I decided I may have a water logged skiff. I weighed it at the scrap yard, 1160 pounds trailer and haul with front casting deck, took it home removed deck, seems like could be 80 to 100 pounds, and took skiff off the trailer. weighed trailer next, 400 pounds, a little math and I figured the boat is about 600 pounds w/o motor, seats just the haul. The books say 280.....so 300 pounds over weight. Fast forward to today and I cutt the top deck off, about a ft in all the way aroung the perimiter. There is water, but it dose not look like 300 pounds of water to me IDK, I am pretty stumped and now have a holly boat lol
Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Jeepdane89 (Feb 19, 2020)

Looks like maybe an inch of water, and it sets mostly towars the back of the skiff


----------

